# Two hippies and a toddler take on America. Help!!



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post. My Husband and I are desperately hoping to emigrate to Los Angeles from England.

We have wanted to do this for years and have finally decided that we have nothing to lose by taking the jump. The problem is that we have no idea where to start.

Can anyone recommend any visa agencies? 

My Husband is a successful Personal Banking Advisor and I am a qualified Teaching Assistant. We want to find jobs in these roles but again have no idea where to look.

Could anyone explain whether we would be best to go on a work visa and then apply for a green card once we have been in America for a while, or are we best just to apply for a green card straight off?

Rent or mortgage?

Any extra advice that you have such as how long it takes, how best to sell ourselves, the likelihood of it actually happening.....?

Thanks x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why Los Angeles?

Why do you not start by reading up on visa requirements? uscis.gov and travel.state.gov are official sites.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

from the info given there would appear to be no visa available to you... 
You cannot just apply for a green card

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage



Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

We have been to Los Angeles and it is where we would like to settle. My Husband currently works for HSBC and they have many branches and offices there.

May I ask how you both became expats in America?


----------



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

Also would being a published writer qualify as a skill?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Simplysophs said:


> We have been to Los Angeles and it is where we would like to settle. My Husband currently works for HSBC and they have many branches and offices there.
> 
> May I ask how you both became expats in America?


Your best bet to obtain a work visa would be for your husband to obtain a transfer with HSBC - they will need to sponsor him for a work visa.


----------



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

That's what I thought. Is there anything we can do to help make it more realistic? We know that it will take a long time and we are both prepared to train and progress in our careers to get a better chance. We are just at the very beginning of our journey which is why we need all the advice we can get!
Did you go over on a work visa?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

to get transferred with an L visa... 

Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager

L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager | USCIS


----------



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

Thank you. That has helped to explain things massively. My Husband is currently up for a promotion to Personal Wealth Manager and he will have to deal with clients who have finances both here and in America. Am I correct in thinking that eventually this is the route we could go down?

I do apologise if I come across as quite naive and silly. I have never used a forum before and I probably should have explained that we are just in the exploratory stages right now


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you would be better odd spending an hour with a US aila lawyer going over your option 
iinstead of going in blind .. the are a few US lawyer in the UK


----------



## Simplysophs (May 21, 2014)

That is a very good idea. I'll look into that today. Thank you


----------

